# DW yes or No ? Rolls



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

source old's kool
yes or no >


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

no dear me


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes I even saw the episode this got built, it was for an Irish boy band guy and it was KHAN who built it, same company that does the range rovers 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Good God no!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Its making me gip !!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh dear, don't think so..


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:lol: Kahn says it all really , NO !


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Definite no from me as well...


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow. No


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

wow....no, just no!


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

To be honest to turn a several tonne luxury barge into a drift car was great viewing and an achievement in itself so on that concept - YES
As for the final styling (taking into account Khan's wild boast that no-one can beat him for styling) - NO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks terrible.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hideous that.


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

It was built as a drifting car project for Khan Designs
http://m.natgeotv.com/uk/supercar-megabuild

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh lord that is shocking. Defo no.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## steviehp1 (Feb 12, 2015)

One way to wreck a Roller

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

A rolls is definitely not a car to be modified! No from me.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats just wrong on so very many levels


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

defo no, it looks a right shed.

nice car wrecked


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

wouldn't even embarrass myself scrapping that lol


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's damn cool. I think Alan Sugar has seen Mad Max too many times!


----------

